# Message "DVR service is not activated on your account."



## jdoug (Aug 16, 2006)

If I hit the "list" button my my HR20 I get a message stating "DVR service is not activated on your account." and it won't show the list. My Directivos are working fine. My account online shows DVR service. I guess I have to call them. Anyone else ever see this


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Your access card in your DVR forgot you have DVR service.
It happens.

Just go to DirecTV.Com and "resend" your authorizations.
If that doesn't work... Call DirecTV and have them remove and re-add it.


----------



## mjcatc (Oct 15, 2006)

jdoug said:


> If I hit the "list" button my my HR20 I get a message stating "DVR service is not activated on your account." and it won't show the list. My Directivos are working fine. My account online shows DVR service. I guess I have to call them. Anyone else ever see this


Had the same problem about two weeks ago. I did everything Earl suggested and finally had to call customer service. This time it wasn't an HR 20 problem. It happened to my Tivo unit in the bedroom too.


----------



## jdoug (Aug 16, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Your access card in your DVR forgot you have DVR service.
> It happens.
> 
> Just go to DirecTV.Com and "resend" your authorizations.
> If that doesn't work... Call DirecTV and have them remove and re-add it.


Maybe the access card is not in tight? I'm not home right now (wife called and complained) and only have access via Slingbox. I reset through Directv site, but I don't think it reset the box. If I go into the Setup menu it says under "Access Card" "Replace your access card when you receive a new one" and it's not even an option to click on in the left pane.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jdoug said:


> Maybe the access card is not in tight? I'm not home right now (wife called and complained) and only have access via Slingbox. I reset through Directv site, but I don't think it reset the box. If I go into the Setup menu it says under "Access Card" "Replace your access card when you receive a new one" and it's not even an option to click on in the left pane.


What receiver is that?
As on the HR20 you can't access the Access Card menu?

Odd... I would just call DirecTV and have them remove and re-add the DVR service


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

Yeah, don't go there. You don't want that.

Have her yank the access card and put it back in.

Resend the activation, if that doesn't work, reboot it.

If that doesn't work.......Time to call.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

Did you change programming online recently? I added MLB extra Innings to my account today and that caused me to lose DVR functions it took calling D* to get it back. I however have Lifetime DVR service.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I dropped HBO last week and had the same issue. DirecTV had to remove and reactivate.


----------



## jdoug (Aug 16, 2006)

DVDKingdom said:


> Did you change programming online recently? I added MLB extra Innings to my account today and that caused me to lose DVR functions it took calling D* to get it back. I however have Lifetime DVR service.


Yup - I did add MLB EI today. On hold now waiting for a rep. Sounds like they have a bug there.


----------



## phinbob (Mar 3, 2007)

jdoug said:


> Yup - I did add MLB EI today. On hold now waiting for a rep. Sounds like they have a bug there.


Same thing happened to me when I added Showtime. I had to call to have DVR service re-activated on the HR20. My Directv Tivo unit was not effected.


----------



## ProfLonghair (Sep 26, 2006)

Had the same thing on the HR20 only when I ordered ar R15 and scheduled the install.

Anyone seeing the patern?


----------



## Littledude (Aug 28, 2006)

I changed my account twice in the past week and had to call each time..........


----------



## 4DThinker (Dec 17, 2006)

My HR20 with 145 software did the "DVR Service not activated" bug today. No changes to my service. System worked fine last night. First time ON today and LIST gives the message. Reboot lets me hit LIST once. I pick the Tonight Show from the list and start watching it. None of the associated DVR functions work such as FF, RW, Replay, Jump, etc. All give me that message.

I can't find anywhere on DirecTV.com to "resend authorizations". Sent them an email.

Will give them a call any minute now.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> What receiver is that?
> As on the HR20 you can't access the Access Card menu?
> 
> Odd... I would just call DirecTV and have them remove and re-add the DVR service





wmschultz said:


> Yeah, don't go there. You don't want that.
> 
> Have her yank the access card and put it back in.
> 
> ...


Not sure why you say that...
As that is exactly what was going on with my HR20-100 when I activated it.
Everything worked except for DVR services.

While sitting on hold (for at least 10 minutes), I decided to try the re-activation via the website... and two minutes later... I had DVR Services on the HR20-100.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jdoug said:


> Yup - I did add MLB EI today. On hold now waiting for a rep. Sounds like they have a bug there.


Well.... that changes the tune of the discussion..

Yes, that is a problem when using the online program change features.
They are aware of it, and are working on correcting that issue with DirecTV.com


----------



## Tiebmbr (Mar 27, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Not sure why you say that...
> As that is exactly what was going on with my HR20-100 when I activated it.
> Everything worked except for DVD services.
> 
> While sitting on hold (for at least 10 minutes), I decided to try the re-activation via the website... and two minutes later... I had DVR Services on the HR20-100.


Ditto here...except with my -700.


----------



## ChromaTick (Sep 2, 2006)

This has happened to me every time I've changed programming on the HR20 whether I do it on-line or over the phone. It also happened when I added my second HR20.

The solution in every situation was to call D*TV and have them add the DVR service back in.

I also have a Tivo unit that has never been effected by the programming changes.


----------



## hshendon (Mar 23, 2007)

Yup. Same here. I added HBO and WHAM - time to call as nothing would work from my end. The CSR had to jump through a lot of hoops to get it to work, too as many of the common fixes did not work.

She said something about it was no longer "mirrored". Anyone know what that means?


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

That means it is not set up as your primary receiver but rather a secondary receiver that mirrors the programming of your primary.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Yea, the online system is messed up with the DVR service. Also last night I dropped the Access DirecTV magazine and it dropped my Easy pay Sunday Ticket. Had to contact them to get that fixed. It's because the Easy Pay isn't on the list of options anymore so it dropped it. 

They got some work to do on the web site it seems.


----------



## rrbhokies (May 10, 2004)

Same thing happened to me the other night after adding HBO to my account. Only happened on the HR20. My DirectvTivo was fine.

Called customer support and he had me do a red button reboot. When that didn't work, he said that he would have send me a new receiver. I told him that all he had to do was reactivate the DVR service and see if that works. He did and it worked.

Thanks to this forum, I was able to provide tech support to the the tech support guy and save myself the trouble of having to swap out a receiver for nothing!!


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

Maybe I'm getting someone else's dvr service. For now the 3rd month, I have 2 dvr access fees on my account. Its a pain, but I keep getting $5 off for 6 months.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

jdoug said:


> Yup - I did add MLB EI today. On hold now waiting for a rep. Sounds like they have a bug there.


Same exact thing happened to me the other day when I initially called to order the MLB SuperFan. I lost my DVR service. I recall someone mentioning this back February, but thought D* would have fixed it more than a month later. The CSR wasn't aware the issue even occurred when I called back and told them of the bug.


----------



## 4DThinker (Dec 17, 2006)

My HR20 got worse before it got better. I got back from lunch to discover it could not tune any SAT channels. RBR seems to have fixed it so far this evening.

I've noticed another possible correlation: My DSL modem and router both needed resetting today as well. The HR20 is hooked up to the same phone line the DSL modem is. Perhaps it's a phone line surge or somesuch that is screwing with the HR20. Something obviously screwed with the Modem. Of course it coudl be the HR20 bug that sent a surge down the phone line to screw up the modem. I mention this because as I think back I remember my DSL modem problems often occuring the same days I have an HR20 problem.


----------



## ninerlou (Jan 28, 2007)

Same here... I added Sports pkg... and DVR service shut off. I had to call D* to re-establish. The D* operator even seemed frustrated saying "so you go online yourself to switch service, and then you're forced to call me because DVR service goes down. That doesn't seem fair."

I agree... fix it Directv.


----------



## videojanitor (Oct 8, 2006)

Add me to the list. This first happened about three months ago when I added the HD package via the website. I was on the phone with them for nearly an hour getting it straight -- I have one HR10 and three HR20s, and as they were trying different things, I'd get DVR service on one, but lose it on others, and every combination in-between. When they finally got it working on all machines, I lost the HD channels! That was another 15 minutes of them trying various things to get it all back. 

Unfortunately, I just made the mistake of adding HBO via the website. I'm back in the same boat, and it's taking on water. Don't feel like calling now ... it's time for bed.


----------



## videojanitor (Oct 8, 2006)

Reviving this old thread: Does anybody know if the problem with the website was ever fixed? Anyone made programming changes online recently without receiving the "No DVR Service" syndrome?


----------

